# Can't upload photos



## JPAZ (Jul 3, 2013)

I am perplexed. After posting successfully a couple of days ago, I can't upload photos to the forum for about 48 hours. I can post words but no pictures. I tried JPEG all less that 4096 MB (quite a bit smaller, in fact) using multiple pictures and cannot get them to load. I have tried both Firefox and IE. I've disabled and re-enabled cookies, pop-up blockers And turned my antivirus software on and off. When I load an attachment and click post, I see a message "Waiting for Canon Rumors" but then the page goes blank dn nothing ha been posted. I know this is a photo forum and not a computer forum, but I'd appreciate any ideas from out there. 

I am not a geek (sorry) but I am fairly adept at using a PC and making adjustments to the OS and the device. FWIW, I've been using a Win7 Pro with 8GB mem and have lot's of disk space.

Thanks. I've seen something like this posted here before but could not find that thread.

JP


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 3, 2013)

Test


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 3, 2013)

It seemed to work for me. Try a image 800 X 800 or smaller.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 3, 2013)

Cute shot. Thanks for the reminder.

JP


----------



## bjd (Jul 3, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> I am perplexed. After posting successfully a couple of days ago, I can't upload photos to the forum for about 48 hours. I can post words but no pictures. I tried JPEG all less that 4096 MB (quite a bit smaller, in fact) using multiple pictures and cannot get them to load. I have tried both Firefox and IE. I've disabled and re-enabled cookies, pop-up blockers And turned my antivirus software on and off. When I load an attachment and click post, I see a message "Waiting for Canon Rumors" but then the page goes blank dn nothing ha been posted. I know this is a photo forum and not a computer forum, but I'd appreciate any ideas from out there.
> 
> I am not a geek (sorry) but I am fairly adept at using a PC and making adjustments to the OS and the device. FWIW, I've been using a Win7 Pro with 8GB mem and have lot's of disk space.
> 
> ...


There is simply something wrong with the JPEG, and the CR site cannot display it.
Try other ways of creating the picture, or converting it, Its just a pity there is no error message.

I dont think the 800x800 is valid any longer. I've posted larger pictures:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=14200.msg265606#msg265606




Cheers Brian


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 4, 2013)

I'd concur but it happened with more than one pic. And, when I did lower to 800, it posted. 

But, I know I have uploaded larger in the past without a problem so maybe something else is amiss?


----------



## rogerb (Jul 20, 2013)

can anyone give a quick "how to" on posting photos here? thanks


----------



## eml58 (Jul 20, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> I am perplexed. After posting successfully a couple of days ago, I can't upload photos to the forum for about 48 hours. I can post words but no pictures. I tried JPEG all less that 4096 MB (quite a bit smaller, in fact) using multiple pictures and cannot get them to load. I have tried both Firefox and IE. I've disabled and re-enabled cookies, pop-up blockers And turned my antivirus software on and off. When I load an attachment and click post, I see a message "Waiting for Canon Rumors" but then the page goes blank dn nothing ha been posted. I know this is a photo forum and not a computer forum, but I'd appreciate any ideas from out there.
> 
> I am not a geek (sorry) but I am fairly adept at using a PC and making adjustments to the OS and the device. FWIW, I've been using a Win7 Pro with 8GB mem and have lot's of disk space.
> 
> ...



Not sure if it's a Key Stroke issue, but you quoted 4096MB, that's a humungous Image File.

Try keeping the Image size down below 4000KB's, I seem to have no issue when Posting at around 350 to 500 KB's per file size.

I use a piece of software called On One Image Sizer to pull the Original Image, Often 30 to 50 MB down to the right size.

Another issue is ensure the Image is sRGB format, if you Post Images in any other Format the Colour will not render right on CR.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 20, 2013)

rogerb said:


> can anyone give a quick "how to" on posting photos here? thanks



Get your Original Image down to a size +/- 500KB

Have it on your desk top or in a file easy to find

enter your written info in the Box where this info is going.

Below the Box is the "Attachments" Option, click 

Click "Choose File" which will show you your Files etc for selection

Click the File you want to Post

Hit Preview, to Preview

Hit Post

Depending on File size, takes a few seconds and away it goes.

Important, Convert your Image Files to sRGB Format, RGB1988 or other Adobe type File Formats will not render colour well on CR, sRGB seems the best Format.


----------



## rpt (Jul 20, 2013)

rogerb said:


> can anyone give a quick "how to" on posting photos here? thanks


I did on the 6D thread in a reply to your unsuccessful post.


----------



## rogerb (Jul 20, 2013)

thank you rpt and eml58.


----------



## rpt (Jul 20, 2013)

rogerb said:


> thank you rpt and eml58.


Any day


----------

